# CAIRO | El Batal Group Egypt - New Cairo | Pro



## mhamada (Dec 23, 2018)

EL BatalGroup is one of the most succsfull Real Estate developers in egypt,
they show success within egypt with many projects at diffrent citys.
El Batal group started on 2002 and achive lots of success sotries based on customers reviews.

*ELBATAL GROUP PROJECTS
*

Rock Eden
Rock Ville
Paradise Compound
Rock Elite
town wave
sungate

Some pictures for el batal projects

















if you want to have more details about all of our projects in egypt you can Visit our website *ELBATAL GROUP*


----------

